# Resurgance of horror / suspense films



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, is it me or have the quality of horror films hasn't really been the same now as lets say 70s 80s. This year seems all of a sudden especially in the fall starting to see more horror films then in recent years.

I wonder if their is enough talent to make a great horror film. the movies 20 yrs ago seemed more suspensful to me as aposed to now. 

Rob zombie is more gory then suspense. 

Wes Craven latest is coming out that should be good.

I wonder whats on tap for the horror industry and what movies will be made and if they will redo past versions of horror films.

anyone heard any news of anything really good coming out?


----------

